# Question: Kernel- cpu modus imq

## Schnulli

Hi All,

we are figuring out a new 38 net/enterprise KErnel and wondering where the cpu modus imq has been gone......

anyone ideas or infos, plans abt it?

IMQ is a pretty nice feature to optimize the net-flow "on the point" to max throughput in and out....

especially very useful for all who are behind any kind of modem...... in a normal LAN also.. to manage the CRC-Drops  :Wink: 

Any kind of answer could be useful for us

----------

## ferreirafm

Hi Schnulli,

Why not try:

```
> grep IMQ .config
```

G'Luck

----------

## Schnulli

 *ferreirafm wrote:*   

> Hi Schnulli,
> 
> Why not try:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi ferreirafm

yap.... trying all to get it working.. i see u know what we´r talking abt... nice nice.. so we´r still not "alone in the dark"  :Wink: 

----------

## ferreirafm

Great,

Just put [SOLVED] in the beginning of your thread.

All the Best.

----------

## Schnulli

 *ferreirafm wrote:*   

> Great,
> 
> Just put [SOLVED] in the beginning of your thread.
> 
> All the Best.

 

oh - oh - oh.. not so fast...... when it works like it shouldl.. it dosnt yet !  :Wink: 

----------

## angie@eoh.co.za

Hi All!

You have to patch the kernel! Grab the patch from the imq site  and away you go! IMQ has never made it into the mainstream kernel! Clash of people I suppose! Gentoo have never automagically patched the kernel for IMQ!

Adding IMQ into the kernel also needs iptables patched! Gentoo have decided to no longer honour the extensiobs and imq etc USE flags so this becomes a manual ebuild job!

ebuild <ebuild> fetch 

ebuild <ebuild> unpack

manually patch with iptables imq patch from IMQ site

Do the rest of the ebuild steps, configire, complile, install and qemerge and away you go!

I know! I've just done a new firewall to replace a customers agining unreliable one!

Cheers

Ang

----------

## Schnulli

 *angie@eoh.co.za wrote:*   

> Hi All!
> 
> You have to patch the kernel! Grab the patch from the imq site  and away you go! IMQ has never made it into the mainstream kernel! Clash of people I suppose! Gentoo have never automagically patched the kernel for IMQ!
> 
> Adding IMQ into the kernel also needs iptables patched! Gentoo have decided to no longer honour the extensiobs and imq etc USE flags so this becomes a manual ebuild job!
> ...

 

Hi Angela,

exactly thats what we´r doin at time, getting tha beast to work when our daily Biz allows to have some free time it  :Wink: 

But, right now it looks very good, lots better as we thought (or had with the others)

Ah? Retired Networker/Hacker? Welcome in da Club  :Wink: 

Best Cheers to ZA

----------

